# lagoon trailer vs coastline vs mcclain



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

Lagoon is a 2 cool sponsor and like the look of their trailers. Does anyone have any specific thoughts. We are buying a new aluminum trailer this week for a 21 ft flats cat and want to get the best trailer at the best price. Any feedback would be great


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Check Tex-All Aluminum as well. They are a site sponsor and build a danm nice trailer! PM Paragod (Ty) and he can give you a price.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Lagoon trailers look really nice. Post pictures if you end up with them!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I had Ty build me a Tex-All a few years back. My next boat will have one, no doubt. The service and price was absolutely unbeatable.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

They all build decent trailers but I would go with the one that offered the best customer service. I don't want to bash any particular manufacturer so check the prior posts on this subject.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Had a Coastline trailer for a few years no problems. Good people to deal with.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Have a Coastline. Easy to work on and now water can't get into front of hub with improved caps in the middle of the wheel not rubber anymore. Cons! They are in Seadrift 175 miles from Houston. Very nice helpful people to deal with though.


----------



## Coastline_Trailers (Dec 5, 2013)

We now have new dust caps that are aluminum with a screw off top. I know it's hard sometimes to make it all the way to Seadrift, however we can ship almost all of our parts direct to you. Worst case scenario you can go through one of our dealers in your area. If you would like more information please call the office at 361.785.4073


----------



## sparky986 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a McClain trailer built in 2000 for my Bay Master 22 Pro. I just completely rebuilt it this winter and McClain had all the parts I needed. They have an online parts department and they shipped very fast. No problems with them at all.


----------



## honchogrande2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I just picked up my coastline trailer for a bluewave 189. I just called and told them what boat I had and they had it ready when they said they would. Price was good. Great people to deal with. The boat fit like a glove.


----------



## augie-m (Apr 12, 2005)

I have Coastlines under a 20x7 flounder boat and a 20x8 Air Ranger and love the way they tow and handle the boats. Both are tamden axles. the only issue is unloading and loading out at some of the older bait docks that are shallow during low winter tides. I really wish sometimes Coastline had the dropped axles instead of the straight torsion axles. Trailers are very stout. I need to either replace or repair my McLain under my 21 ft. Flats Cat and I am dragging my feet to do it. If I go with a new trailer, I would lean heavily towards the Coastline.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Another vote for Ty AKA Paragod on this site. He built one for my kenner a few years back!


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

coastline trailer pull and unload boat easy , second boat with same trailer , great trailer . easy to get parts . great guy to deal with


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Tx-All ....best price in town...I researched them all


----------

